
MDMA - amitutk
https://www.profgalloway.com/mdma
======
forgotmypw
Why does a simple blog post require JavaScript to render?

I only bothered trying to read this because I thought it was going to be
actually about MDMA, but nope -- just using it as some kind of "gangster
metaphor".

Here's the first paragraph of this rather rambling and low-information article
for those in the no-JS camp:

>The unicorn barn is on fire. Ablaze. A feckless FTC and DOJ, no longer
countervailing forces to private power but co-conspirators, have enabled
invasive species (Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google) to devastate the
ecosystem. What to do? No worries, just double up on the MDMA of our economy —
charismatic CEOs cut with cheap capital — and the illusion of prosperity party
rocks on into the morning. Not that I’ve done a lot of drugs in my life, but
they make for gangster metaphors, no?

